
Seattle-Area Voters to Vote by Smartphone in First for U.S. Elections - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/22/798126153/exclusive-seattle-area-voters-to-vote-by-smartphone-in-1st-for-u-s-elections
======
solson4
The only upside to this is that at least it’s just one city trying it out. If
there’s going to be a “total collapse of some election” better there than on a
state or national level.

